# GeForce GTX 550 Ti



## plamaiziere (May 20, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone use this kind of graphic card (GeForce GTX 550 Ti) on FreeBSD 9/amd64?

It should be supported by the nvidia driver but I would like to be sure.
Thanks, regards.


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2012)

That FreeBSD x64 driver is provided on the manufacturer support page.  At the moment it's here:

http://www.geforce.com/drivers


----------



## Blueprint (May 20, 2012)

Yes I have run a Geforce GTX 560 TI on FreeBSD 9 AMD 64.


----------

